# Bino case/bivy



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Been googling like crazy... what is everyone using? I got new vortex binos on the way to me and I want to protect them. Badlands seems to be my favorite. I just dont like the price tag but I will bite the bullet if I have to. I hunt some nasty areas and need real protection.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I like my FHF gear harness. More streamlined and no noisy magnets. If you are interested in the badlands I have a brand new one I won at a shoot I would probably be willing to part with. Still bagged and tagged.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I use the horn hunter. It's a little big and not a fan of the magnet. But I've gotten used to them and they keep my glasses dry.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

alpinebowman said:


> I like my FHF gear harness. More streamlined and no noisy magnets. If you are interested in the badlands I have a brand new one I won at a shoot I would probably be willing to part with. Still bagged and tagged.


Oh he is not interested in it and you'd would sell it I would be just let me know what you want for it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I will let you know Jordan.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kuiu...http://store.kuiu.com/bino-harness-p/80010.htm


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Plus 1 for Kuiu. Just put mine through its paces on an Idaho bear hunt and it performed great.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

alpinebowman said:


> i like my fhf gear harness. More streamlined and no noisy magnets. If you are interested in the badlands i have a brand new one i won at a shoot i would probably be willing to part with. Still bagged and tagged.


pm me!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I use the horn hunter. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Horn-Hunter-Binocular-Case/1260831.uts
They have two sizes. The smaller fits my Vortex 10x42s perfect. It also comes with a magnetic wrap to put on your range finder which allows you to stick it on the bottom or the side of the case and secure with a little bungee... or just stick on the side if you're trying to hurry and shoot. I actually only use them when I'm scouting. When I'm hunting, I don't want to have to take my binos out and put them back in all the time, not to mention the loud magnet. When I'm hunting I just use a bino harness and let em hang free.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got the badlands, I like it but I have had it come open going through thick stuff. Plus the elastic cords are to short for my liking. I have found a way around it. If I were to do it again, I would go with either the FHF or Kuiu. There's features on both of them though that I like and don't like.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

polarbear said:


> I use the horn hunter.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Horn-Hunter-Binocular-Case/1260831.uts
> They have two sizes. The smaller fits my Vortex 10x42s perfect. It also comes with a magnetic wrap to put on your range finder which allows you to stick it on the bottom or the side of the case and secure with a little bungee... or just stick on the side if you're trying to hurry and shoot. I actually only use them when I'm scouting. When I'm hunting, I don't want to have to take my binos out and put them back in all the time, not to mention the loud magnet. When I'm hunting I just use a bino harness and let em hang free.


I will have to go look into this one more... seems like a good setup.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I bought a harness several years ago, (can't remember the brand any more) probably paid 10 or 12 dollars for it. I had a loper hunt that I went on and was concerned with dust getting onto the lenses while driving the ATV on the dirt roads. I took a 2 inch piece of string and super glued it to the lens cover that comes with the bino's and the other end to the bino itself. Has worked great. Cost was 4 pieces of 2 inch string and 8 drops of super glue. weight difference is nothing, increase in size of the equipment being carried is nothing. The system has been fail proof for 12 years and counting. Personally, I would not pay for a cover to put the bino's in. Bulky and just another item to open and remove before using the bino's. I flip the cover off with my finger while raising them and they hang below the bino out of the way while using. If interested, I will post a picture, just let me know.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have the badlands case. Bought it as a warranty repair from the factory shop for like 20 bucks did a few stitches on it and love it.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

bow_dude said:


> I bought a harness several years ago, (can't remember the brand any more) probably paid 10 or 12 dollars for it. I had a loper hunt that I went on and was concerned with dust getting onto the lenses while driving the ATV on the dirt roads. I took a 2 inch piece of string and super glued it to the lens cover that comes with the bino's and the other end to the bino itself. Has worked great. Cost was 4 pieces of 2 inch string and 8 drops of super glue. weight difference is nothing, increase in size of the equipment being carried is nothing. The system has been fail proof for 12 years and counting. Personally, I would not pay for a cover to put the bino's in. Bulky and just another item to open and remove before using the bino's. I flip the cover off with my finger while raising them and they hang below the bino out of the way while using. If interested, I will post a picture, just let me know.


yes post pics. our I can see them when I come over


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

badlands i will be buying my nephew one here next month


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

FHF Gear. It's amazing and very well thought out. I love the rangefinder pouch too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I got rid of the Badlands one I had. It was way to big and bulky. 

Picked up the Kuiu and it's a lot better


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Attached are photos of my harness system. I agree with swbuckmaster... the cases you purchase are too bulky. 

The first photo is my bino's with the lens covers in place, the rest are various pictures of the covers removed and attached to the bino's. The system is water resistant, dirt/dust resistant and scratch resistant. Works well for me.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man I hate those bungy boulder holder straps. Nothing like getting whacked in the junk running across the hills when they start to get loose.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> Man I hate those bungy boulder holder straps. Nothing like getting whacked in the junk running across the hills when they start to get loose.


I got bucked off a horse once and had them pop me in the jaw... almost as bad.


----------



## goshengrunter (May 18, 2015)

Badlands is the way to go! plus it has a lifetime warranty!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> I got rid of the Badlands one I had. It was way to big and bulky.
> 
> Picked up the Kuiu and it's a lot better


Did the exact same thing.....The kuiu is much more well thought out.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I went with the horn hunter... liked the idea of the range finder always being there. It fit my vortex binos perfect as mentioned here. Thanks for all the advise... Badlands was too pricey and bulky but i was tempted.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I just got the horn hunter as well. My hunting partner was using it last fall and I was impressed with functionality and lower price point. I cant wait to get out and try it out this season...
The only 'gotcha' that I can see is that your range finder optic is riding vertically on the side of the bino holder and the viewing optic is always exposed to the elements (dirt, dust, rain, whatever...). Would be good if there was a cover of some sort...


----------

